# Minister's announcement on GSM visas – 8 February 2010



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

Finaly they announced it
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

Best regards,
pgb


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like you posted it as soon as it came online 
Thanks for the information....

I guess this will spark off tonnes of discussions on this topic...
I wonder what will happen to priority processing for CSL applications once the CSL is revoked...

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## missholidays (Feb 7, 2010)

Does not look like good news- especially the stuff about 'capping' GSM visas from 2007.
Does anybody know what this could mean for people like me who applied in Dec 2008 and don't have family/job sponsorship?
sarah


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

missholidays said:


> Does not look like good news- especially the stuff about 'capping' GSM visas from 2007.
> Does anybody know what this could mean for people like me who applied in Dec 2008 and don't have family/job sponsorship?
> sarah


i don't think you will be hurt.


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

Bad news guys they have revoke the MODL and CSL.  what is the pass mark of point test? does any body have idea regarding that ?


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

they have not revoked CSL only MODL, but CSL will be revoked as the new SOL will be released end of April 2010.

The pass mark for the point system is still at 120 for subclass 175.

The question now is about the priority processing, what's the situation, I was going to apply tomorrow, and I am on CSL, the 175 comes in a low rank of processing priority.

I have already sent an email to my agent and I will let all know how things will be.


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

M.Omar said:


> they have not revoked CSL only MODL, but CSL will be revoked as the new SOL will be released end of April 2010.
> 
> The pass mark for the point system is still at 120 for subclass 175.
> 
> ...


Hi Omar, 
Can you do me a favor? . I have already got a ACS skill assessment with MODL points. Can you ask him how they going to give a new points for 175. Following are my details.
Age 28. 
ACS got a positive assessment (have a experience more that 5 years in .NET technologies )
IELTS 6.0 or 6.5 (I’ll do in 20th Feb)


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Pgb, this link will explain to you the new point test 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-points-test.pdf

I will sure pass the question for my agent but i doubt if he would consult through me!

Good Luck (for me too!!)

Regards,

M. Azmy



pgb said:


> Hi Omar,
> Can you do me a favor? . I have already got a ACS skill assessment with MODL points. Can you ask him how they going to give a new points for 175. Following are my details.
> Age 28.
> ACS got a positive assessment (have a experience more that 5 years in .NET technologies )
> IELTS 6.0 or 6.5 (I’ll do in 20th Feb)


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

pgb said:


> Finaly they announced it
> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> 
> Best regards,
> pgb


Hi all,

Its a long list of docs, read all but not sure about mine case.

I am on CSL/MODL, have send my paperbased 175 application on 22nd Jan'10, but so far not got any acknowledgment, as per the new policy, current applicants are not affected by the changes.

Confused can I count myself in process applicant category or not as I haven't recieved any Ack.

Thx!


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

hmm... bad news guys..


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

There is a lot of misunderstanding/misinterpretation about the changes already! Please read the announcements carefully so that you know when and how you will be affected! 

I have written a summary of the changes and it can be found on my website [link removed by moderator to comply with forum rules].
http://sortoutmyvisa.com/blog/

But my summary does not go into detail about people who are in Australia on graduate or student visas, so if you are in that position you should make sure you do read ALL of the announcements properly so that you are aware of where you stand and what deadlines you are facing.

In general, if you can apply for a visa do so ASAP and particularly before mid 2010 (which probably means 1 July 2010, but nobody knows)!


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

Only two solutions you have. get a 7.0 in IELTS for all the parts or else get a state sponsoreship.


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

SOMV said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is a lot of misunderstanding/misinterpretation about the changes already! Please read the announcements carefully so that you know when and how you will be affected!
> 
> ...


yes this quite cool,
do you know how much ia have to show to get state sponoreship?


----------



## missholidays (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for Veronica for the explainations.
With ref to the fact that GSM visas applied for before Sept 2007 will be capped and some not granted, does anybody have any indication what happens to GSM visas like mine, which sent in dec 2008 (but I don't have skill on CSL family or state sponsorship, I qualify through Australian work experience plus high IELTS scores) I know I am the lowest priority- I can wait but would be good to know if it's actually going to get processed!

thanks sarah

Any comments ppreciated!

sarah


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

missholidays said:


> Thanks for Veronica for the explainations.
> With ref to the fact that GSM visas applied for before Sept 2007 will be capped and some not granted, does anybody have any indication what happens to GSM visas like mine, which sent in dec 2008 (but I don't have skill on CSL family or state sponsorship, I qualify through Australian work experience plus high IELTS scores) I know I am the lowest priority- I can wait but would be good to know if it's actually going to get processed!
> 
> thanks sarah
> ...


To be honest Sarah nobody knows. My biggest fear, is that with the capping of 2007 grants, it sets a precedent for future years, meaning they can throw out groups of applicants from previous years if they feel like it. Maybe that's just the pessimistic conspiracy theorist in me, but nothing would surprise me with DIAC anymore.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Oooooh ... What happened to DIAC today... SOl .... Bang.. MODL ... Bang.. CSL ... Bang Bang..

I hope they are not planning any more bangs.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll agree with you here, in the past you were put you in a queue if you reached any capped visa (usually parent visa), and you eventually got your visa. They'll refund your application fee, but you don't get the time back (even if you were waiting years). 



matjones said:


> To be honest Sarah nobody knows. My biggest fear, is that with the capping of 2007 grants, it sets a precedent for future years, meaning they can throw out groups of applicants from previous years if they feel like it. Maybe that's just the pessimistic conspiracy theorist in me, but nothing would surprise me with DIAC anymore.


----------



## groovyboy81 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Guys, 

If any body can advice. I was thinking of applying for skill assessment and as every body knows that SOL will be changed in april 2010. should I apply now or should i wait. can any body advise me. I am confused what will happen if my occupation is removed in April. Does this changed SOL will effect the state sponsorship occupation list. 
Does any body has any idea ?

Regards
Muhammad Ali


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll still need an assessment even if you wait for the new SOL. So if you still intend to move to AU then you need to complete the skills assessment. 

There are alot of new changes and even the migration agents are still digesting it. 

I think this will hit the trades and marginal applicants much more than the professionals (Engineers, Doctors, Nurses).

I did my first reading of the changes last night, but will probably need to read them 2-3 times more before really getting the full implications.

I'd request anyone asking about the new changes to reference a specific doc from the changes (cut/paste would be good too) so we can give good answers. It's alot to remember.

Changes aren't done yet, I expect more shakes-ups in the May-July time period.




groovyboy81 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> If any body can advice. I was thinking of applying for skill assessment and as every body knows that SOL will be changed in april 2010. should I apply now or should i wait. can any body advise me. I am confused what will happen if my occupation is removed in April. Does this changed SOL will effect the state sponsorship occupation list.
> Does any body has any idea ?
> ...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

The throw-out of the backlog is very surprising. DIAC should pay interest on the application fee.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I do not understand teh capping of applications.. I am yet to read it completely,. my system crashed on friday evening, husband was setting up a backup PC for me and now tht i came online, i see so much happening...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's what I understand about that. They'll keep processing until X visas are granted for those pre-2007 applications. Once X is reached everyone else who is pre-2007 gets a refund and their application returned (a new word: ceasing).



anj1976 said:


> I do not understand teh capping of applications.. I am yet to read it completely,. my system crashed on friday evening, husband was setting up a backup PC for me and now tht i came online, i see so much happening...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

riversandlakes said:


> The throw-out of the backlog is very surprising. DIAC should pay interest on the application fee.


It's not just the application fees.. some applicants will have paid out to agents as well for assistance with the visa applications and they won't get that back....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok, tell me, again, i have not read, have to rush out to get my laptop fixed. wil come back and read.. in brief, for someone like me, we are september 2008 applicants, got ss in September 2009. what happens to us. I understand nothing fr now has happened to priority list, they have just announced CSL would be taken off and new MODL will b announced in April.. I apologise for being such a pest, asking the things which I should be reading myself but i believe u have read already.. saves me the hassle of going thru the long document ..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Short version:

MODL list gone, SOL still around
CSL around till May, then gone

Single list again by April 30 - I'll call it the New SOL

Priority list changed a bit, but I think you're still priority 4/5 (I think you were 4/5 before as well).

Some transitional arrangements for current students, but not much.

Read the docs 2-3 times as I still haven't absorbed it all.

De-linking Students path to PR for trades, they want Uni educated and high skilled (Doctors, Engineers, Nurses, no more cookery and hairdressers for quick PRs).

Much stronger emphasis on having a job offer (demand driven instead of supply driven Immi policy), so they'll be pushing for business to sponsor more strongly for quick processing applications.



anj1976 said:


> ok, tell me, again, i have not read, have to rush out to get my laptop fixed. wil come back and read.. in brief, for someone like me, we are september 2008 applicants, got ss in September 2009. what happens to us. I understand nothing fr now has happened to priority list, they have just announced CSL would be taken off and new MODL will b announced in April.. I apologise for being such a pest, asking the things which I should be reading myself but i believe u have read already.. saves me the hassle of going thru the long document ..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

plus getting rid of the pre 2007 applications because of lower ielts score requiremement that time.

the priority remains same till april-may. post which it comes back to one SOL, no CSL.. hmm

I am impressed.. thanks so much amaslam, as always.. i better rush for the system now

cheers
anj


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

hi anj..

to make it simple:

- no MODL from now on (starting from 8 Feb 2010)
- new SOL will be announced by end of April 2010
- new SOL will be in effect from mid 2010 (maybe around june - july)
- and from mid 2010 when new SOL comes to effect, CSL will be scrapped

- and regarding 2007 applicants, i also think what amaslam said is right


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

The 20,000 binning effectively also rubbished the unwritten rule that "existing applications won't be affected." There's a new and higher bar for IELTS hence they are throwing out lower IELTS scores.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> The 20,000 binning effectively also rubbished the unwritten rule that "existing applications won't be affected." There's a new and higher bar for IELTS hence they are throwing out lower IELTS scores.


If lower IELTS is the ONLY reason they are throwing them out, then the solution to that is to allow them to re-sit their exam, and see if they meet the new requirement. This would be the fair thing to do.


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

I talked to my agent plus reading the change documents over and over I understood the following:

1- if you have applied after Sep 1st, 2007
2- if you have been sponsored by an employer
3- if you have been state sponsored
4- if you are not 2&3 but you are on CSL

then you still stand with your application or you may apply ASAP before CSL is replaced by New SOL on June/July 2010 with the same priority.

Hopefully it will work like that,

Regards,

M. Omar


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

matjones said:


> If lower IELTS is the ONLY reason they are throwing them out, then the solution to that is to allow them to re-sit their exam, and see if they meet the new requirement. This would be the fair thing to do.


I don't think that people in the process will be too affected. A lot of people who are yet to submit the paperwork well the dream is probably over.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

@Weebie: They are binning 20,000 *existing* applications, i.e. folks already in the process. This is extremely drastic.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think future applicant will not get 15 pts from MODL, which we got earlier.....implication is either u have to get 7 in IELTS or state sponsorship (for many states they require 7) so, the migration process has become it difficult........


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I think all applicants who already lodged their application should take a recheck of points as per the new Rules. From 2day onwards no MODL points will be taken into consideration. For MODL applicants (except Employer Sponsored) there will be reduction of 15 points from their Total points.....

Satish


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

M.Omar said:


> I talked to my agent plus reading the change documents over and over I understood the following:
> 
> 1- if you have applied after Sep 1st, 2007
> 2- if you have been sponsored by an employer
> ...


I had 130 points before 8 feb and on CSL at the moment, as MODL removed so points deducted and at the moment i have 115, no sponsorship, what are my chances?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I had 130 points before 8 feb and on CSL at the moment, as MODL removed so points deducted and at the moment i have 115, no sponsorship, what are my chances?


then u have to get 7.0 in IELTS or apply for state sponsorship......


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> then u have to get 7.0 in IELTS or apply for state sponsorship......


Can i take advantage of NAATI(Naughty ) points?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Can i take advantage of NAATI(Naughty ) points?


otherwise u can try for partner skill - 5 points or as u said u can also try for NAATI but check in the below link whether u can submit the required documents
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I had 130 points before 8 feb and on CSL at the moment, as MODL removed so points deducted and at the moment i have 115, no sponsorship, what are my chances?


Hi,

You are safe mate, this should be the concern for those who have not yet applied, as it is clearly mention in new policy, *the In Process applicants after 2007 and before 8th Feb'2010 will not gonna afect at all.*

So u should take your 130 points as before coz it is before 8th Feb deadline.

I am looking for my Acknowledgment letter, this will gonna confirm that when did DIAC has recieved my application. If it is before 8th of Feb, then I am also safe.

Pray for me.

Chill out mate!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have not applied yet, i got my IELTS result on 6th but could not managed to apply :frusty:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

What abt 176 (relative sponsored), it has 100 points still I think....... any suggestions


rangola1 said:


> then u have to get 7.0 in IELTS or apply for state sponsorship......


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

It is glad to know that those who are applied before 8th feb are not affected and only thing that they have to worry is processing time ........after reading many times I concluded that students and pre sep 2007 applicants are badly affected.... feel sad for them .... but for those who are in queue for 176 and 175 applications same thing will be continued and wish you all the good luck for your processing times .....Your point test score is still valid and is same as before ..... ..As per my understanding I have below 2 suggestions for those who are planning to apply GSM visas now .

1. People who have skill assessment result and not yet applied a GSM visa - Please try IELTS 7 in all the modules and Try to get State or Regional sponserships . Other option you guys have is to wait till the new SOL , MODL and CSLs are available , obviously I would have gone for first option.

2. People who haven't done skill assessment - Go ahead and get your skill assessment done as it will take minimum of 3 months and by the time new SOL, MODL and CSLs will be available for you and you can make a best decision then. Now don't read too much about visa rule changes , just go and get your skill assessment. Also this is a lession for us to act quickly instead of wasting time because it is always better to be in a pipleline as quickly as we can.

All the best to all


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the proactive suggestions.
I have doubt regarding point no 2

How will it benefit for People who haven't done skill assessment ???? 
If the ASCO code for which they have gone skill assessment is vanished from new SOL then they have no option 

If luckily the ASCO remains in new SOL they they may apply immediately that's a definite advantage........

Any more tips...... to ease the nerves are welcomed. 



Ozaspirant said:


> It is glad to know that those who are applied before 8th feb are not affected and only thing that they have to worry is processing time ........after reading many times I concluded that students and pre sep 2007 applicants are badly affected.... feel sad for them .... but for those who are in queue for 176 and 175 applications same thing will be continued and wish you all the good luck for your processing times .....Your point test score is still valid and is same as before ..... ..As per my understanding I have below 2 suggestions for those who are planning to apply GSM visas now .
> 
> 1. People who have skill assessment result and not yet applied a GSM visa - Please try IELTS 7 in all the modules and Try to get State or Regional sponserships . Other option you guys have is to wait till the new SOL , MODL and CSLs are available , obviously I would have gone for first option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks for the proactive suggestions.
> I have doubt regarding point no 2
> 
> How will it benefit for People who haven't done skill assessment ????
> ...


Hi Gaurav , After going through the changes many times i noticed that the intent of the changes is to meet the australian labour market needs in future and eliminate the easier ways of migration for some occupations which are not highly skilled but in SOL, MODL and CSLs I also noticed that their aim is to get "Technical people , Engineers, Scientists , Doctors and Professionals" so I felt those who fall in this trade will be having their ASCO codes atleast in SOL if not in MODL & CSL , so on top of it SS will boost such applicants .... Wait and watch is safer option but still they have a chance to give and try


----------



## irel_plumber (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm still not sure (and neither is my migration agent) how the new changes will affect my visa application. I am a plumber, on MODL not CSL so applied for State sponsorship with WA last year (skills assessment was successful) and should be hearing back any day now. If I get state sponsorship will I have to wait for this new state plan to come into effect or will my visa be processed with the new priority processing? If anyone could shed some light on this for me I would be very grateful!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi OZaspirant,
I was going to apply to ACS for Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist) in March 1st week (I will complete my 4 Yrs of exp). Till 7th Feb 2010, it was MODL+CSL.
Now bcos of this abrupt change, I am unable to decide whether I shld go 4 ACS or wait till new SOL (june/july) ????
Also m worried that they might increase the experience requirement from minimum 4 yrs.

Though I feel Oracle specialist will remain on new SOL , but not confident enough... 

Also it seems that they are not giving any attention to relative sponsored aspect, so will they shut down the 176 visa is also needed to be considered



Ozaspirant said:


> Hi Gaurav , After going through the changes many times i noticed that the intent of the changes is to meet the australian labour market needs in future and eliminate the easier ways of migration for some occupations which are not highly skilled but in SOL, MODL and CSLs I also noticed that their aim is to get "Technical people , Engineers, Scientists , Doctors and Professionals" so I felt those who fall in this trade will be having their ASCO codes atleast in SOL if not in MODL & CSL , so on top of it SS will boost such applicants .... Wait and watch is safer option but still they have a chance to give and try


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

irel_plumber said:


> I'm still not sure (and neither is my migration agent) how the new changes will affect my visa application. I am a plumber, on MODL not CSL so applied for State sponsorship with WA last year (skills assessment was successful) and should be hearing back any day now. If I get state sponsorship will I have to wait for this new state plan to come into effect or will my visa be processed with the new priority processing? If anyone could shed some light on this for me I would be very grateful!


Hi irel_plumber, 

can you help me regarding following quections. 

What is the mean of ”Commit to living and working in Western Australia” how can i make it?

How much how should I have to show for “Bring sufficient funds into the State to cover settlement costs”

please advice.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> It is glad to know that those who are applied before 8th feb are not affected and only thing that they have to worry is processing time ........after reading many times I concluded that students and pre sep 2007 applicants are badly affected.... feel sad for them .... but for those who are in queue for 176 and 175 applications same thing will be continued and wish you all the good luck for your processing times .....Your point test score is still valid and is same as before ..... ..As per my understanding I have below 2 suggestions for those who are planning to apply GSM visas now .
> 
> 1. People who have skill assessment result and not yet applied a GSM visa - Please try IELTS 7 in all the modules and Try to get State or Regional sponserships . Other option you guys have is to wait till the new SOL , MODL and CSLs are available , obviously I would have gone for first option.
> 
> ...


Hi 

One question I have is on the priority processing for 175 applications.

If I apply now (Feb-March) with MODL (I already applied for ACS in last Dec), scoring 120 points in Point-Test (NOT claiming points for MODL there.)

1. Will my application be on CSL and it's getting processed as before 8-Feb ?
2. Will there be in impact to my application from new SOL that is introdcued by Jun 2010 (CSL and current SOL will be removed) ?

Thx


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> One question I have is on the priority processing for 175 applications.
> 
> ...


Please see comments above


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

at times it seems unfair.. then u think about it logically and one feels changes are important to keep an economy going..


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Everything, especially the economy is dynamic. OZ Gov must make changes from time to time. Failure to change is fatal as witnessed in many other has-been countries.

We wouldn't be applying to go if it's a 2nd-tier country, would we?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I was speaking with some business women yesterday and the feelings were that although there are congratulations on the news saying that Australia has been through the worst of the global financial crisis, a lot of businesses are not saying the same thing. 

There was general consensus that things haven't hit here yet and it's going to get worse this year. With China trying to stop their growth that will have a direct impact on Australia. 

Locally in the Limestone Coast I know of one company that's laid off more workers and another that's in receivership because the bank decided to ask for the loans back for it's expansion. These are both well known, well respected and long running companies. The first one has had a big effect on the area where it is since the entire town relies on that industry. 

Things may not be as rosy as they seem and maybe that's why the government have taken these drastic steps....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

was reading somewehre, sometime mid 2010 the recession is expected again which would not last long, probably about 5-8 months and then the economy will start to get better.

and removing CSL and MODL shows they are ready to get more skills thn just those on CSL. It is good news for those who are not on CSL and bad for those CSL applicants whose visas were expected in their hand in 6 months.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> and removing CSL and MODL shows they are ready to get more skills thn just those on CSL. It is good news for those who are not on CSL and bad for those CSL applicants whose visas were expected in their hand in 6 months.


Well! I was on CSL. What is your intelligent guess ...
How long will it take for Visa grants after CSL is abolished?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

rack, trust me, i am as new to all this as you are.. the reason they have taken CSL off is because they have enough of those on CSL now and can get back to normal processing as it used to be in 2008 and before that (this is my understanding). i cant comment on timeline etc.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Anjali,
How would u quote this change for applicants like me ??? (who are yet to undergo ACS assessment and DIAC)
Shld we wait till new SOL in May or just apply for ACS with current ASCO code????

I know u are as new as us to this change, but i wld still lik 2 know ur opinion.




anj1976 said:


> rack, trust me, i am as new to all this as you are.. the reason they have taken CSL off is because they have enough of those on CSL now and can get back to normal processing as it used to be in 2008 and before that (this is my understanding). i cant comment on timeline etc.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav, there is no point waiting.. apply as soon as u are done with 4 yrs requirement. I know how frustrating it can be but life is like that.. twists and turns make it exciting.

who knows, u migt be wasting time if u do not apply now. make sure u keep a 2nd option open. fr us, we will try our best for australia but if it doesnt, we might go for canada (but that is if even after waiting for another couple of yrs nothing happens)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Anjali,
i need only 100 (if they r still giving respect to relative sponsored visas)
30 (age) + 60 (SOL) + 15 (ielts) 10 (work exp)=115
that means m having surplus 15 points

Pls suggest???? will i get priority if get MODL from ACS and Relative sponsorship???? 



even without MODL points


anj1976 said:


> Gaurav, there is no point waiting.. apply as soon as u are done with 4 yrs requirement. I know how frustrating it can be but life is like that.. twists and turns make it exciting.
> 
> who knows, u migt be wasting time if u do not apply now. make sure u keep a 2nd option open. fr us, we will try our best for australia but if it doesnt, we might go for canada (but that is if even after waiting for another couple of yrs nothing happens)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav, by the time you manage your ACS result, i doubt CSL or MODL would be valid. Just apply fr it as soon as you can. you shud not have less points, excess doesnt make a difference.


----------



## krishnasamaga (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi,

I was about to apply through ACS for australian immigration. My current ocupation is listed in MODL (DOTNET Technologies). However my friend told me that, hence forth MODL will not be considered anymore in which case i need to score 7 in IELTS to maintain 120 points. Is it true?

Please advice me immidiately so that i can take better decision.

Thanks,
Krishna Samaga B.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes your friend is right.. MODL ceases to exist but CSL remains for another 3-4 months.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

krishnasamaga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was about to apply through ACS for australian immigration. My current ocupation is listed in MODL (DOTNET Technologies). However my friend told me that, hence forth MODL will not be considered anymore in which case i need to score 7 in IELTS to maintain 120 points. Is it true?
> 
> ...


Yes, if you have not already file your visa application then you will not be eligible for the extra MODL points and will need to make them up elsewhere.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

krishnasamaga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was about to apply through ACS for australian immigration. My current ocupation is listed in MODL (DOTNET Technologies). However my friend told me that, hence forth MODL will not be considered anymore in which case i need to score 7 in IELTS to maintain 120 points. Is it true?
> 
> ...


Yes, MODL no longer be awarded with extra points in visa process, effective from 8 Feb.
But ACS will continue to nominate MODL status for successfull applicants, so they can have priority processing in DIAC with CSL nomination.


----------



## krishnasamaga (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok! Then i am not lucky enough 

However my friend had applied through ACS few days back probably around 1st of Feb. Is there any idea about his case. 

One more clarification!

If a candidate already got positive respone for first stage applied through ACS, then in second stage, does he need to score 7 in IELTS or the MODL score is valid for DIAC???

Please clarify the doubts ASAP.

Thanks,
Krishna Samaga B.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

The MODL is applicable for the visa application, at the time of applying you have to have 120 points, same goes for IELTS, ACS has nothing to do with it. If someone has not applied for the visa, MODL points can not be counted now as MODL is out. if someone has already applied, it doesnt make a difference if MODL is there or not as they count points at the time of the application and not after applying.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

anj...u mean to say...if i hav acs MODL in hand, IELTS 7 is required to get 120?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Dear UKV,
Do not get confused, even if u have MODL from ACS and u have not submitted to DIAC before 8th Feb u will not get MODL points. So ur total will still be 115.
And now if u apply for DIAC now u will get priority 4 but for that u shld have qualifing points ( minimum 120).
In ur case u do not have, so u have to retake IELTS and get atleast 7 in each section or get State Sponsorship.
Doing any of the above options u will get bonus points sufficient enough to complete ur goal of 120.



ukv1234 said:


> anj...u mean to say...if i hav acs MODL in hand, IELTS 7 is required to get 120?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav, the point system works at the time of the application. If one has already applied, he shud have 120+ points at the time of application, once filed one does nto have to bother with points as it does not matter. once u apply its the processing priority tht matters.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Anjali, ur correct.
But UKV is yet to apply for DIAC and currently he has 115 points. So he shld have 5 more points to be elligible for independant skilled.



anj1976 said:


> Gaurav, the point system works at the time of the application. If one has already applied, he shud have 120+ points at the time of application, once filed one does nto have to bother with points as it does not matter. once u apply its the processing priority tht matters.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

What is happening!!! Why dont these people stick to something atleast for a year. By the time we understand the current rules/policies, new ones will get introduced. God!!!

Asusual I am confused, I am in currently in MODL and CSL - C# (.Net Technologies). I am yet to apply my VIsa application. So Should I apply before April 2010 or shall I wait for the new list and apply little later.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Cintai,

How many points do you have rigt now? because u do not get the MODL points if you apply after 8th Feb since MODL is out. Go ahead, apply right away if u have over 120 points but since u are carrying, even if u do get a CO, you wont be able to get the meds done. but again, u never know what the new point system is like. I suggest u apply now, if u are requested for meds, inform them about your pregnancy and that you can not get the meds done now.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Anj,
Well I am getting 125 points if I manage to get 7.0 in IELTS (I am yet to attend though). If I get 6.0 then I will lose 10 points I guess even tht I can compensate with partner skills. But for that I dont have patience to send his skills assesed by ACS.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its best if u try and get over & in each module. With your english skills, i dont think it would be difficult. I got 8 and OH got 8.5. (yeah beat me in listening by .5/1, got distracted as he had viral and was coughing while we were on listening module)


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure how I will do!! Not very confident though! Let see... But wht I feel is I should speed up my processing! My only concern is what if I apply before april and DIAC comes back in April and removes my skill from the new list will I be affected?? Any idea?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

listen, take the ielts, file the application, try applying for state sponsorship, i will help you in the process. Yes in coming months they will be taking CSL off as well, if you have ss, the priority for state sponsored application will always be higher thn the regular ones.
IELTS is not difficult, if you have studied in English medium, you can manage atleast 7. just make sure you read the reading material that they provide, listen to the audio. speaking too is a piece of cake. Just make sure you do not use the chat language (i had to literally stop myself, i have this habit of using thn for then, wut or wht for what..so on and forth) becasue when you are writing the essay, you wont even realise you what you wrote.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Anj. Will start preparing for IELTS and will get 7.0 or above. And then will apply for SS with ur help ;-)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

You can starts preparing documents for ss.. so that the day you have the ielts transcript in hand, you apply for ss and then apply for the visa. or both at the same time without wasting time.

wish you luck


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ok Anj. Will start my analysis on SS also..

Thanks!!


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

I was planning to apply under subclass 175. My points total until the change was 120. Now it is 110 (Age 15, English Language Ability 25, Nominated Skill Occupation 60, Specific Work Experience 10). I guess I cannot apply under 175 now as I am 10 points short. What are my options now. Thank you.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Warren

Have u considered state sponsorship as an option? check each state' site to see if your skill is in their demand list, if yes, apply as soon as you can for ss. minimum requirement for ss is 100 points unlike 120 for 175


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

> thn for then, wut or wht for what

That's very true. The best way to avoid this infection is to nip it in the bud. Don't write like that ever. Stick to full flowing English ;-)


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Anj,

I guess I will have to apply under 176. I plan to go to Perth. Can you provide me the link where I can get the forms that I need to submit for WA State Sponsorship. Thanks in advance.



anj1976 said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> Have u considered state sponsorship as an option? check each state' site to see if your skill is in their demand list, if yes, apply as soon as you can for ss. minimum requirement for ss is 100 points unlike 120 for 175


----------



## chand (Dec 27, 2009)

*Have they imposed a temporary halt on SS ?*



warrenholly said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I guess I will have to apply under 176. I plan to go to Perth. Can you provide me the link where I can get the forms that I need to submit for WA State Sponsorship. Thanks in advance.


Hi warrenholly

Please check the Feb 08 changes again. Given below is an extract from the DIAC website "frequently asked questions". According to this, SS would be considered if the State Territory Government has obtained minister s approval for their program/plan. It further says " As at 8 February 2010, the minister has not approved any state migration plans.. I think they have put a halt to SS as well. I may be wrong. Please check before you apply. 

Q8 What occupations or industries are affected?
The highest five processing priorities are given to applicants who are sponsored by an employer under ENS or RSMS, nominated by a state/territory government in accordance with a state migration plan or applicants with an occupation on the CSL (as outlined in Question 2).
Q 9 What is a state migration plan?
State migration plans are developed by state/territory governments and include occupations that are in demand in each individual state and territory. Each state migration plan is approved by the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship. As at 8 February 2010, the minister has not approved any state migration plans.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

chand said:


> Hi warrenholly
> 
> Please check the Feb 08 changes again. Given below is an extract from the DIAC website "frequently asked questions". According to this, SS would be considered if the State Territory Government has obtained minister s approval for their program/plan. It further says " As at 8 February 2010, the minister has not approved any state migration plans.. I think they have put a halt to SS as well. I may be wrong. Please check before you apply.
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware there is no halt to the SS program. Although currently it will only put you in Priority 5 if you are successful. Once the new 'state migration plans' are released, then some people will qualify for a bump to priority 2.


----------



## chand (Dec 27, 2009)

matjones said:


> As far as I am aware there is no halt to the SS program. Although currently it will only put you in Priority 5 if you are successful. Once the new 'state migration plans' are released, then some people will qualify for a bump to priority 2.


Yes I agree. They ve not announced an official halt. But bringing in a statement like "State Migration Plan approved by the minister" and "as of Feb 8 minister has not approved any state migration plan" it is implied that non approved SS simply gives you some points to qualify for 120 points *with a very low processing priority*. 

Further, State Territory Govts *might* temporarily suspend their SS approvals until their plans are approved by the minister as no State Territory would want to wait for 3 years to welcome their SS applicants ( there s no indication given as to how long it would take to approve SS plans. We really don't know whether State Governments have requested any approvals yet. Better check State Govt web links. Don't simply give up) .


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

chand said:


> Further, State Territory Govts *might* temporarily suspend their SS approvals until their plans are approved by the minister as no State Territory would want to wait for 3 years to welcome their SS applicants ( there s no indication given as to how long it would take to approve SS plans. We really don't know whether State Governments have requested any approvals yet. Better check State Govt web links. Don't simply give up) .


Also remember, processing times for states sponsorship likely increased following last sept changes, and no doubt have had an influx of new applicants. Maybe by the time they get around to processing your application they will have figured out the new system? who knows?

Mat


----------

